
Ask HN: What is your strategy for personal blog, for getting work? - akudha
Lets say you have multiple skill sets (product development, some languages, devops etc) and you&#x27;re looking for work, using your blog to get clients. What would be your strategy? Do you blog about all those skill sets in the same blog, or create one site per skill set?<p>Anyone using some strategy like this to get clients?
======
ecesena
If you work on the intersection of the fields, blog about the intersection.
You’ll get less but more qualified leads.

If you work on the union, I’d personally blog just about the fields that gets
you more money, and then try to upsell the other services.

Blogging about more than one seems the best way to waste as much time as you
can to get a single lead.

InterimCMO.co is an example of company that I know and is pretty successful in
getting leads from blog posts (and now articles).

------
PeOe
I would suggest writing about a problem or a method in this areas and at the
end of the article, you can say "hey! I can help you solve this problem, get
to know more!" or say how you would solve this problem and offer to help them
do it.

------
amorphous
The more niche you go, the easier the positioning becomes. The crux is, of
course, to decide on which skill to focus on. It's a personal decision that
requires to say "no" more often then "yes".

